# Les riches ont de la chance ?



## al02 (25 Août 2005)

Je viens de regarder SAGAS sur TF1.

Tous ces gens riches et célèbres ont vraiment de la chance : je les envierais presque !   :love: 

Et vous ?

Pourtant certains riches vivent comme des pauvres types !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

un peu tard pour moi disserter sur un sujet aussi delicat .....

oui, surement ont de la chance , eux non pas probleme de toit ni de fin de mois diffficile
mais etre riche  ne le protege pas du malheur


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Août 2005)

C'est d'un interet tout relatif ce genre de discussion non ?


Moi je propose qu'on lui arrache les burnes tout de suite, comme ça on pass e à autre chose ???

Non ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi je propose qu'on lui arrache les burnes tout de suite, comme ça on pass e à autre chose ???
> 
> Non ?



Avec une petite pensée pour nos amis riches ET aveugles qui ont toutes les veines, puisque non contents d'être pétés de thunes, ils ne pourront pas lire ce sujet.


----------



## jpmiss (25 Août 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de regarder SAGAS sur TF1.
> 
> Tous ces gens riches et célèbres ont vraiment de la chance : je les envierais presque !   :love:
> 
> ...



Mon ancienne signature:

 Les aspirations des pauvres ne sont pas très éloignées des réalités des riches.
[Pierre Desproges]


----------



## jpmiss (25 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi je propose qu'on lui arrache les burnes tout de suite, comme ça on pass e à autre chose ???
> 
> Non ?



A mon avis elles ne sont pas encore mures.. Ca serait dommage de se rendre malade..


----------



## Nobody (25 Août 2005)

Il vaut mieux être riche et en bonne santé que pauvre et malade.


----------



## jpmiss (25 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Il vaut mieux être riche et en bonne santé que pauvre et malade.



Doquévil a dit:
"il y aura des homme grands, il y aura des hommes petits. Il y aura des hommes beaux, il y aura des homme laids. Il y aura des hommes blancs, il y aura des hommes noirs. Il y aura des hommes riches, il y aura des hommes pauvres.
Et tous seront égaux."

Et il a même ajouté: "il y en aura qui seront petits, moches, noirs et pauvres et pour eux ça sera très dur."


----------



## quetzalk (25 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est d'un interet tout relatif ce genre de discussion non ?
> 
> Moi je propose qu'on lui arrache les burnes tout de suite, comme ça on pass e à autre chose ???
> 
> Non ?



Vas-y, moi j'ai plus faim, ils m'ont dégoûté avec leurs histoires de cyclistes écrasés par des rockers tatoués.
 :mouais:


----------



## quetzalk (25 Août 2005)

bon enfin, si allez un dernier effort...


----------



## quetzalk (25 Août 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de regarder SAGAS sur TF1.
> 
> Tous ces gens riches et célèbres ont vraiment de la chance : je les envierais presque !   :love:
> 
> ...



NON je ne les envie pas


----------



## Bilbo (25 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est d'un interet tout relatif ce genre de discussion non ?
> 
> 
> Moi je propose qu'on lui arrache les burnes tout de suite, comme ça on pass e à autre chose ???
> ...


Sonny, tu fatigues. Je dirais même que la légende se meurt. Il fût une époque où sur ce genre de discussion provoquait chez toi une réaction brutale : tu arrachait les burnes sans rien demander à personne. Je vais te faire une confidence : certains trouvaient ça très bien. 

À+


----------



## ginette107 (25 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Doquévil a dit:
> "il y aura des homme grands, il y aura des hommes petits. Il y aura des hommes beaux, il y aura des homme laids. Il y aura des hommes blancs, il y aura des hommes noirs. Il y aura des hommes riches, il y aura des hommes pauvres.
> Et tous seront égaux."
> 
> Et il a même ajouté: "il y en aura qui seront petits, moches, noirs et pauvres et pour eux ça sera très dur."



Docquévil est Coluche alors  :rateau: , c'est pour ça que certains le prennent pour un Dieu


----------



## jpmiss (25 Août 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Docquévil est Coluche alors  :rateau: , c'est pour ça que certains le prennent pour un Dieu



Nan: dans le texte original Doquévil est remplacé par Dieu, ce qui somme toute revient au même (à c'qu'on m'a dit...  )


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de regarder SAGAS sur TF1.
> 
> blablabla





T'as rien de mieux à foutre bordel ?


----------



## molgow (26 Août 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Tous ces gens riches et célèbres ont vraiment de la chance : je les envierais presque !   :love:
> 
> Et vous ?



Bof... certains avaient l'air bien tristes. Ils s'isolent sur leur yacht, nous parlent en permanance des fêtes géniales qu'ils font avec leur toujours très nombreux amis, nous décrivent toutes les choses "extraordinaires" qu'ils font, mais finalement, sont-ils vraiment heureux ? J'en doute.


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2005)

Moi, je peux me tromper, mais j'ai dans l'idée qu'avec des saladiers pleins de coke et des putes, si on est pas heureux on doit pas être loin...

Mais je peux me tromper...


----------



## jpmiss (26 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je peux me tromper, mais j'ai dans l'idée qu'avec des saladiers pleins de coke et des putes, si on est pas heureux on doit pas être loin...
> 
> Mais je peux me tromper...




Peut etre avec des saladiers pleins de putes et de la coke...


----------



## Nephou (26 Août 2005)

Je suppose que des putes pleines de coke et un saladier c'est hors charte


----------



## Amok (26 Août 2005)

Je puis ici apporter un témoignage réel et bouleversant. J'ai eu une période durant laquelle je ne possédais pas de saladier. Puis, mes revenus augmentant, j'en ai acheté un, puis un autre, puis un autre : je passais mes journées à en rechercher et quasiment tout mon argent y passait. J'avais même fabriqué un meuble spécial pour les exposer : le "saladetier"©® qui, à l'instar du vaisselier me permettait de les admirer, même de mon lit. Je passe les détails salaces des nuits durant lesquelles, le muscle tétanisé, les tempes humides et le poignet épileptique, ma rétine dilatée guettait le moindre reflet de lune sur les courbes émaillées que je devinais dans l'obscurité. C'était devenu une obsession : je les voulais tous. Je ne fréquentais plus que des individus qui me racontaient des salades, compulsais avec fièvre les cours de Rungis et me glissais dès la tombée du jour dans les serres pour dérober quelques feuilles de première fraicheur afin de décorer mes acquisitions maladives.

Cette folie me poussa même à m'endetter pour posséder le top du top : l'essoreuse. A ficelle dans un premier temps, puis electrique. J'enregistrais le son de la centrifugeuse pour le passer en boucle sur mon iPod. J'éditais à compte d'auteur un CD, "la rappe de l'alaitue"©® dont les ventes ne furent hélas pas à la hauteur de mes espérances. Trop novateur, trop politiquement dérangeant. Je sombrais dans la depression. Bref, l'engrenage.

J'affirme donc haut et fort que cela ne m'a pas rendu plus heureux. Bien au contraire. Si aujourd'hui je peux en parler, c'est au prix d'un effort surhumain, et le résultat de multiples cures de désintox. Du coup, j'évite le reste : si je suis aujourd'hui (presque) serein vis à vis des légumes, ce n'est pas pour mettre le doigt dans les prostituées.

[OK, j'essore.]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Août 2005)

J'adore les émissions comme "Sagas". J'ai l'impression de regarder un documentaire animalier tellement l'univers de ces gens-là est éloigné du mien.  :love: 
Et j'ai souvent remarqué que pognon rime avec goûts de chiottes. Et là, je ne les envie pas du tout !


----------



## al02 (26 Août 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant certains riches vivent comme des pauvres types !



Personne n'a relevé, et pourtant, c'est là l'essentiel !  

Ce sont vraiment des pauvres types.    

Ils sont plus à vider et je les plains ! :love:


----------



## Fulvio (26 Août 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> J'adore les émissions comme "Sagas". J'ai l'impression de regarder un documentaire animalier tellement l'univers de ces gens-là est éloigné du mien. :love:
> Et j'ai souvent remarqué que pognon rime avec goûts de chiottes. Et là, je ne les envie pas du tout !


 
Encore un préjugé anti-riche ! 

Plus sérieusement, c'est la télé qui est de mauvais goût et qui adore afficher des gens de mauvais goût, riches ou pauvres. Alors je n'exclue pas qu'en dehors de la télé, il y a des gens riches de bon goût. Par contre, je me fais aucune illusion sur les pauvres de bon goût


----------



## jahrom (26 Août 2005)

La seule différence entre "eux" et "nous" c'est que quand leur cloison nasale est habimé ils s'en font posé une nouvelle en platine... 

Plus sérieusement, biensur qu'ils sont plus heureux !
Moi je suis heureux hé bien je peux t'assurer qu'avec du pognon en plus je serais plus heureux...


----------



## Amok (26 Août 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> J'adore les émissions comme "Sagas". J'ai l'impression de regarder un documentaire animalier



C'est aussi pour cette raison que j'aime assez, de temps en temps, lire "le bar MacG", et principalement celui des floodeurs.


----------



## Amok (26 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> La seule différence entre "eux" et "nous" c'est que quand leur cloison nasale est habimé ils s'en font posé une nouvelle en platine...



Sans parler de ceux qui se font des c.... en or !


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je suppose que des putes pleines de coke et un saladier c'est hors charte


Non c'est de l'arnaque


----------



## NED (26 Août 2005)

Dans le coffret DVD de Streap-Tease il y a un reportage sur un Baron...
Ce mec à une vie à Chier, c'est à se tirer une balle...


----------



## argothian22 (26 Août 2005)

*Les riches sont malheureux ou heureux ? ...*

... S'ils sont malheureux, c'est-à-dire plus malheureux que les pauvres (sinon on ne peut pas dire qu'ils sont malheureux), ils n'en deviennent pas pauvres ? 

... S'ils sont heureux, pourquoi le but n'est-il pas de devenir riche ? 


... Peut-on être riche sans qu'il y ait des pauvres ?


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

toi tu seras toujours ni l'un ni l'autre


----------



## Amok (26 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Dans le coffret DVD de Streap-Tease il y a un reportage sur un Baron...
> Ce mec à une vie à Chier, c'est à se tirer une balle...



D'un autre côté tu noteras que dans cette émission, riches ou pauvres, tout le monde a quand même une vie pour le moins étrange.

Ton post peut donc être considéré comme un très mauvais exemple pour nous donner envie d'être de plus en plus pauvres afin que, lorsque nous aurons touché le fond, il soit possible de voir sous nos pieds l'arc en ciel du bonheur invisible aux rétines protégées par la qualité filtrante des lunettes Gucci et surtout d'y trouver dans l'air vicié des égouts l'orgasme que le souffle de la vitesse des Riva, bien trop pur pour être porteur de bien-être, ne nous offrira jamais.


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Dans le coffret DVD de Streap-Tease il y a un reportage sur un Baron...
> Ce mec à une vie à Chier, c'est à se tirer une balle...



C'est sûr qu'un streap-tease de la baronne Brandstetter, avec son saladier de collection sur la tête et une feuille de laitue en guise de truc en plume, ça doit laisser un souvenir impérissable surtout coursée par une autruche :affraid: :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

tu dois être riche vu la drogue que tu prends


----------



## Amok (26 Août 2005)

1 - 





			
				argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> ... S'ils sont heureux, pourquoi le but n'est-il pas de devenir riche ?



  
2 - 





			
				argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> ... Peut-on être riche sans qu'il y ait des pauvres ?



Et inversement !   

2 minutes de bonheur gratuites offertes par Argothian twentitou !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> *Les riches sont malheureux ou heureux ? ...*
> 
> ... S'ils sont malheureux, c'est-à-dire plus malheureux que les pauvres (sinon on ne peut pas dire qu'ils sont malheureux), ils n'en deviennent pas pauvres ?
> 
> ...



C'est bien connu : l'argent ne fait pas le bonheur (mais il améliore bien l'ordinaire).

Pour la dernière question, je dirai : bien sûr, il suffit qu'on soit tous riches. Mais là, c'est pas gagné.


----------



## argothian22 (26 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> 2 minutes de bonheur gratuites offertes par Argothian twentitou !


... ma richesse m'a permis de m'offir un conseiller particulier pour mes posts ... les prochaines minutes vont être cocasses


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

clampin ?


----------



## jahrom (26 Août 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Pour la dernière question, je dirai : bien sûr, il suffit qu'on soit tous riches. Mais là, c'est pas gagné.



C'est surtout impossible.

Imagines que le bagagiste de l'hotel soit aussi riche que toi.
Va lui expliquer qu'il doit porter tes bagages jusqu'a ta suite ?!!


----------



## quetzalk (26 Août 2005)

Ben c'est lourd, tout ça...    :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

ben prend une carte de crédit


----------



## jahrom (26 Août 2005)

le bagagiste répondit a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est lourd, tout ça...    :mouais:  :mouais:



Exactement !


----------



## quetzalk (26 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Exactement !



   c'est pas parce que je défends les pauvres que j'accepterai d'être traité de bagagiste publiquement (*).
Des excuses immédiates ou on le jette aux lions !!!
    


(*) pourquoi pas "ouvrier" tant qu'on y est ? non mais c'est dingue ça !!!?


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

La vie est belle, c'est pour ça qu'il y a des riches


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Des excuses immédiates ou on le jette aux lions !!!


j'y pense depuis que j'âi vu malow en photo perso


----------



## MacEntouziast (26 Août 2005)

*La vie est triste et les femmes sont chères  *


----------



## jahrom (26 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> "   c'est pas parce que je défends les pauvres..."



T'ennerves pas Zorro...


----------



## jahrom (26 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'y pense depuis que j'âi vu malow en photo perso




Quand on voit le prix des Lions de nos jours...  Va falloir être riche les gars...


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> *La vie est triste et les femmes sont chères  *


Myso !


----------



## Nobody (26 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Quand on voit le prix des Lions de nos jours...  Va falloir être riche les gars...


 
M'en fous, je préfère les Snickers.


----------



## Amok (26 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> clampin ?



Raaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh !    Un jean qui sort de la sécheuse ! C'est pas correct ! 

Dire que j'ai failli ne pas lire ce sujet. Un peu blasé, le matin : "bof, encore une connerie de nioub, je laisse ca à Paul, ca l'occupe en attendant que les cheveux de Silvia repoussent". Je préfère les messages qui sentent l'engueulade, la polémique : j'ai quand même une image de facho à tenir !

Mon DocEvil, l'erreur ! Du caviar, du miel pour la cornée, les cônes et les batonnets en ébullition : je vois à travers les murs. On touche quasi au sublime, a la 15 eme merveille du monde (après mes jardins suspendus), On a envie d'y plonger et de s'en couvrir le visage comme un masque à l'argile : c'est bon pour la peau, ca attire les points noirs et ca donne bonne mine. Lorsque je vais marcher, _Clampin_-clopant dans la rue, les PCistes vont m'interroger : "mais comment fais-tu, turlututu?" "je lis les Mac-users". Du switch par millier ! "My name is Argo, and i'm a macgénérationneur" !


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> (*) pourquoi pas "ouvrier" tant qu'on y est ? non mais c'est dingue ça !!!?



Tu devrais aller voir à côté, il y a l'option "Pas top modèle" aussi  Au fait, tu chausses du combien ? Je te demande parce que, c'est bien connu, les riches ont de grands pieds pour mieux mettre en valeur les Weston


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> *La vie est triste et les femmes sont chères  *





la verité de la derniere minute ?


----------



## semac (26 Août 2005)

Mais qui vous êtes pour juger de qui à une vie de merde ou pas !!
que tu sois riche ou pauvre ta vie tu te l'as fait. Et quoi qu'on en dise avoir du fric ça aide très sérieusement à choisir sa vie !! Mais que la vie qu'ils ont choisis ne correspondent pas à vos critères ne vous permettent pas de dire qu'ils on un gpût de chiotte, que ce sont des cons, qu'ils ont une vie de merde... j'en passe et des meilleurs  

voilà j'ai dit ce que j'avais à dire


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

t'as vraiment des gouts de chiottes 

et en plus tu utilises yahoo !


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> *La vie est triste et les femmes sont chères  *



Surtout lorsqu'on envisage de les acheter, c'est sûr... :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (26 Août 2005)

sale riche ! :hein:


----------



## semac (26 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'as vraiment des gouts de chiottes
> 
> et en plus tu utilises yahoo !


oui mais je les assume


----------



## jahrom (26 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Surtout quant on envisage de les acheter, c'est sûr... :rateau:



Oui bah c'est pas les filles qu'on paye de suite qui coute le plus...


----------



## quetzalk (26 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Mais que la vie qu'ils ont choisis ne correspondent pas à vos critères ne vous permettent pas de dire qu'ils on un gpût de chiotte, que ce sont des cons, qu'ils ont une vie de merde.



Tu sais, les macusers sont des ploucs qui tentent de s'embourgeoiser et qui réalisent à peine qu'ils ne seront JAMAIS des vrais riches. Laisse leur baver ce stérile mépris qui les protège de la déception trop douloureuse... 
Bon ben... je crois que je vais sortir moi


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Oui bah c'est pas les filles qu'on paye de suite qui coute le plus...


C'est exactement ce que disait Paul Ottelini, CEO d'Intel, en introduisant le concept de "performance per watt".


----------



## Fulvio (26 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Mais qui vous êtes pour juger de qui à une vie de merde ou pas !!
> que tu sois riche ou pauvre ta vie tu te l'as fait. Et quoi qu'on en dise avoir du fric ça aide très sérieusement à choisir sa vie !! Mais que la vie qu'ils ont choisis ne correspondent pas à vos critères ne vous permettent pas de dire qu'ils on un gpût de chiotte, que ce sont des cons, qu'ils ont une vie de merde... j'en passe et des meilleurs
> 
> voilà j'ai dit ce que j'avais à dire


 
Oui, je suis d'accord ! C'est dégueulasse de se moquer des riches, genre "mate la baronne, comme elle est conne" ou "regarde le patron comme il con". Non, mais sérieusement, c'est toujours les riches qui prennent, jamais les grands malades ni les enfants handicapés ! Sans compter que personne n'est à l'abri de devenir riche un jour.


----------



## Amok (26 Août 2005)

En ce qui me concerne, je pense qu'il est meilleur pour la santé d'être fauché, et pour une raison simple : cela me permet de vivre _au dessus_ de mes moyens. Alors que si j'étais formidablement riche, par principe je serais _au dessous_. Ca me rendrait malade !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> .
> Bon ben... je crois que je vais sortir moi





pour promener ton chien collier gucci ou pour aller chercher des pepites en or ?


----------



## Amok (26 Août 2005)

De plus (faut tout vous expliquer vu que vous avez l'intelligence d'une huitre hydrocéphale), si j'étais plein aux as je ne serais pas là, en ce moment, à vous couvrir de ma prose comme un sultan jette de la poudre d'or de sa fenêtre sur ses gueux. Je serais dans un palace, faisant des trucs que vous n'imaginez même pas avec Supermoquette et DocEvil et vos misérables posts seraient, pour le coup, vraiment inutiles.


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui me concerne, je pense qu'il est meilleur pour la santé d'être fauché, et pour une raison simple : cela me permet de vivre _au dessus_ de mes moyens. Alors que si j'étais formidablement riche, par principe je serais _au dessous_. Ca me rendrait malade !



Effectivement ce n'est pas évident de faire le poirier


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

C'est vrai qu'elle est chère l'iSight


----------



## jahrom (26 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> De plus (faut tout vous expliquer vu que vous avez l'intelligence d'une huitre hydrocéphale), si j'étais plein aux as je ne serais pas là, en ce moment, à vous couvrir de ma prose comme un sultan jette de la poudre d'or de sa fenêtre sur ses gueux. Je serais dans un palace, faisant des trucs que vous n'imaginez même pas avec Supermoquette et DocEvil et vos misérables posts seraient, pour le coup, vraiment inutiles.



Tout pareil, sauf que dans le palace j'aurai choisi d'autres filles...


----------



## Bilbo (26 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je serais dans un palace, faisant des trucs que vous n'imaginez même pas avec Supermoquette et DocEvil


Une vie pleine à défaut d'être enviable.  

À+


----------



## argothian22 (26 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ... Alors que si j'étais formidablement riche, par principe je serais _au dessous_. Ca me rendrait malade !



Il faut se contenter du minimum, et donner le reste. Tu sera donc ni _au dessous_ ni _au dessus_ mais à l'équilibre .... 



Bien utiliser son argent, ça sert au bonheur ...  ... mais mal employé, ça maintient dans la dépendance.

... ça rend " enfant gâté ".


... ça rend égoïste car on s'efforce de le garder; ainsi on perd ses amis.


 I
I
V


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Une vie pleine à défaut d'être enviable.
> 
> À+




Tu as pris de l'Orangina sanguine au petit déjeuner?


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

ouais c'est bien clampin son assistant !


----------



## jahrom (26 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Bien utiliser son argent, ça sert au bonheur ...



...du banquier ??


----------



## Fulvio (26 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> ... ça rend égoïste car on s'efforce de le garder; ainsi on perd ses amis.


 
Et inversement, avoir des amis, ça rend généreux parce qu'on s'efforce de les garder. Ainsi, on perd son pognon.


----------



## semac (26 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> ...du banquier ??


bah non justement, les banquiers préfèrent les pauvres avec plein de découverts pour avoir plein d'aggios à payer 

je le sais mon banquier m'aime pas :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Il faut se contenter du minimum, et donner le reste. Tu sera donc ni _au dessous_ ni _au dessus_ mais à l'équilibre ....



Tu as raison, tout est une question d'horizontalité


----------



## Amok (26 Août 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Et inversement, avoir des amis, ça rend généreux parce qu'on s'efforce de les garder. Ainsi, on perd son pognon.



Que dire donc des amies de nos amis qui sont nos amies aussi ?!


----------



## Bilbo (26 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison, tout est une question d'horizontalité


Surtout quand on fait des trucs avec DocEvil et supermoquette. 

À+

P.S. Je n'aime pas l'Orangina. :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Et inversement, avoir des amis, ça rend généreux parce qu'on s'efforce de les garder. Ainsi, on perd son pognon.


Faut choisir ! je n'ai que des amis qui organisent des fêtes, ainsi je bois à l'oeil.


----------



## semac (26 Août 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Surtout quand on fait des trucs avec DocEvil et supermoquette.


Faux !! avec supermoquette c'est devant/derrière ou rien du tout


----------



## Amok (26 Août 2005)

Je ne sais plus qui à dit qu'en chaque homme il y avait une part de féminité. L'argent permet de confirmer cela. J'ai en effet pu remarquer que dans un palace je prenais mon pied à tous les coups alors que dans un formule 1 je feins souvent l'orgasme (le bruit des camions me perturbe) !


----------



## Fulvio (26 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Faut choisir ! je n'ai que des amis qui organisent des fêtes, ainsi je bois à l'oeil.


 
Je sais bien ! Je n'ai que des amis plus riches que moi, de préférences du genre à avoir des scrupules d'être riche


----------



## quetzalk (26 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Bien utiliser son argent, ça sert au bonheur ...  ... mais mal employé, ça maintient dans la dépendance.
> 
> ... ça rend " enfant gâté ".
> 
> ...



T'as fait psycho ?


----------



## semac (26 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais plus qui à dit qu'en chaque homme il y avait une part de féminité. L'argent permet de confirmer cela. J'ai en effet pu remarquer que dans un palace je prenais mon pied à tous les coups alors que dans un formule 1 je feins souvent l'orgasme (le bruit des camions me perturbe) !


ça dépend, c'est la même partenaire dans le palace que dans le formule 1  :mouais:


----------



## jahrom (26 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> "(le bruit des camions me perturbe) ! "



Ah tiens, moi c'est le cri des camionneurs qui dérange...


----------



## MacEntouziast (26 Août 2005)

*On a reçu ça :

Full erection
Prolonged effect
No prescription needed

Only $2.99/$1.99 per dose (2 doses in each pill):
CIALIS - http://www.@@@@@@
VIAGRA - http://www.@@@@@@

Delivered in a discreet package*


----------



## Amok (26 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ça dépend, c'est la même partenaire dans le palace que dans le formule 1  :mouais:



Ah oui, tiens, bonne question ! La prochaine fois je regarderais !


----------



## jahrom (26 Août 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> *"On a reçu ça :
> 
> Full erection
> Prolonged effect
> No prescription needed..."*



C'est pas bien de diffuser ses messages privés


----------



## Amok (26 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ah tiens, moi c'est le cri des camionneurs qui dérange...



Jahrom ! Sors du corps de Mallow !


----------



## argothian22 (26 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> T'as fait psycho ?


Nan, je suis comme Amok un riche qui un jour a été dans un formule 1 .... sauf que moi j'y vais plus ...  (si seuleument)


_Your is reputation is OK dictator 
_


----------



## jahrom (26 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Jahrom ! Sors du corps de Mallow !



T'es malade !!! J'y suis trop bien...:love:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> *On a reçu ça :
> 
> Full erection
> Prolonged effect
> ...


Faut bien ça pour les pauvres qui ne peuvent changer directement la partenaire


----------



## MacEntouziast (26 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas bien de diffuser ses messages privés


*C'est vrai *


----------



## semac (26 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, tiens, bonne question ! La prochaine fois je regarderais !


Mouuuuuarff


----------



## jahrom (26 Août 2005)

Tiens ! J'ai bientôt fini de payer mon Powerbook... :sleep:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Août 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de regarder SAGAS sur TF1.
> Tous ces gens riches et célèbres ont vraiment de la chance : je les envierais presque !
> Et vous ?...


J'ai beau chercher, c'est tout ce que ça m'inspire :


----------



## Nobody (26 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Jahrom ! Sors du corps de Mallow !





			
				jahrom a dit:
			
		

> T'es malade !!! J'y suis trop bien...:love:



Ca y est, va falloir fusionner avec le fil

* 	Allez ! une bonne pénétration matinale...




*


----------



## jahrom (26 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est, va falloir fusionner avec le fil
> 
> *     Allez ! une bonne pénétration matinale...
> 
> ...



tiens ça me rappelle un bon vieux dictons* :

[Exact : hors charte!]


*hors charte je précise


----------



## guytantakul (26 Août 2005)

Salut les cocos !
Les riches ont de la chance... Mmmmh....

Le rances ont de la chiche ? Les chiches ont de la rance ? 

Je donne ma langue au chat


----------



## guytantakul (26 Août 2005)

Ah, ben c'est pas le bon fil...
Tant qu'à fusionner


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ben c'est pas le bon fil...
> Tant qu'à fusionner




La fusion coktail exotique avec stock de maillots à détricoter c'est à côté  Demander PénélopMalow


----------



## jahrom (26 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> tiens ça me rappelle un bon vieux dictons* :
> 
> [Exact : hors charte!]
> 
> ...



Ah bah j'avais prévenu ...


----------

